# so....what are the chances???



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

So...I went to the doctor today...(nurse midwife) because i had a lump near my c/s scar and it was sore. She looked at it, and then, because i needed an exam...she did a pelvic exam. When she pressed on my ovaries they were sore, and from that she said if it was okay with me that we could do an ovarian ultrasound to check for systs. When we did the ultrasound, the results showed that i was ovulating







(for the first time after my son's birth) She actually told me that the test showed that i was ovulating from both sides.Well....My question is... Can 2 day old sperm survive?? What usually comes from this type of situation???????







: ????







????


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Sperm can live for up to a week in optimal conditions, so it would be reasonable to say that some can still be hanging around after two days. Ovulating from both sides simply means that two eggs are being released, one from each ovary. As in any other case, both, one, or none of the eggs could be fertilized.

Is that what you were asking, specifically?


----------



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

sort of, but what is the likleyhood of conception


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd say the chances of conception are pretty good if you just BD two days ago. Under normal circumstances, you'd have a lot of fertile cervical fluid around before ovulation and that can keep the little swimmers alive. However, being that this is your first ovulation since your son was born, your hormones might still be "out of whack" and you might not have that much fertile fluid.

Also keep in mind that many couples TTC for months before conceiving- even if all conditions are "perfect" for conception it doesn't always happen, and not all fertilized eggs implant.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

:

You never know. I've had an IUI when I had two eggs ovulating during a treatment cycle and didn't get pregnant. I've also gotten pregnant on a "one-timer", so as I say... you never know.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

From what I understand that if you are nursing and your cycles return fairly early, your chances of getting pregnant off that first ovulation is less then what it would be then if you weren't nursing. However if your cycles return later, then you are pretty much just as fertile as you would be if your cycles were normal.

I think you are going to have a nerve wracking 2ww. Best of luck to you mama.

Kara


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The odds of concieving on any given cycle is around 25%


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

My husband and I were/are using natural family planning... we had sex 2-3 days before I ovualted... we now have a beautiful, healthy 2 year old!








What we didnt realize at the time (we had only been married about 3 months) is that we are extrmemly fertile... all we have to do is look at each other while I am ovulating and I get pregnant... that is why we now have a 6 month old too! Just kidding but you get my drift...everyone is different but there is a good chance that maybe you could be pregnant!

Good Luck!


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

Friend just found out she's pregnant with #3 (total surprise) and they DTD 3 days before Oing....

Jenn


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I really hope you aren't pg. I think Baye deserves a little more time as your baby. But you know that already...we shall see in a couple of weeks I guess.

you know i







you, right?


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, I don't know you, & I don't know squat about your chance of being pregnant, but I bet if you are you will have more than enough love for Baye AND the new baby!









Keep us posted.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alphaomega2213* 
sort of, but what is the likleyhood of conception

"Normal" couples generally have a 20-25% chance of conception each cycle. By normal, I'm referring to couples without any type of fertility issue. I hope you get whatever outcome you are hoping for!!!


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joesmom* 
Well, I don't know you, & I don't know squat about your chance of being pregnant, but I bet if you are you will have more than enough love for Baye AND the new baby!









Keep us posted.

No doubt. I know she would...but, I'm her big sister IRL so we've already talked about all this.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Good, I am glad you clarified that. I read this late last night & your response rubbed me the wrong way







If you are her big sister I assume you know the results she wants.


----------



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

I want whatever God gives us....if we dont have a baby, then we dont, but if we do then we do....(but that is still a little scary b/c baye is only 8 months old!!!) But reguardless...whatever God wants....right?!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alphaomega2213* 
sort of, but what is the likleyhood of conception

Hi Girlie,

Lets just say I think your chances are pretty high that you will conceive. The dollar tree by target has good cheap pregnancy tests.

Kim


----------



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

you quoted me!!! thanks for the tip~


----------

